# My dog bit me



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

I gave phantom for the first time a raw hide. I was at a restaurant and my sister in-law called and said she was at the house and the first thing i thought was i hope her kids dont give him the raw hide and play with him while he has it. He snapped at Isaac who is 6 years old cuz he was petting him under the table while phantom was chewing his hide. so once i got home he was still under the table and chewing so i took it away immediately and made him sit for 5 minutes. then i gave it back and crawled under the table and pet him for about 5 seconds then he freaked out with aggressiveness towards me like he was trying to attack me so i freaked out back at him and grabbed him by his neck and alpha rolled him dead to the floor. he gave up after about five seconds and started whimpering for me to let him go but i pinned him down for about 5 minutes then put him in the cage. once he was out i gave him back the raw hide and let him chew for a couple of minutes and then atttempted to take it away but he kept on snapping at me so i alpha rolled him about 3 times and put him in his cage for the night. I have a five year old daughter and 9 nephews and as the vet doctor said she goes thru this from week to week its part of her job. This is my 4th APBT and none have acted this way. I know its called food agression but i need tips on how to fix it with out the stereotyping of the APBT breed. thats why i came here.....a dog is a dog no matter what breed or bloodline.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

From what I'm reading the dog is not wired right... see your vet and make sure there's no under laying problems and go from there.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Didn't expect that from someone who moderates this site. For someone who takes pride in owning a dog I would have thought that you had at least heard of food aggression. This goes to show that you don't pay attention to any posts but your own. I'm looking for advice on how to solve my dogs food aggression problem and the only thing you can say is that my dog is wired wrong? Is that what you would say about an alpha wolf that killed a challenger? He was wired wrong?? Listen im just asking for advice to fix it. I don't want to euthanize my pup but if you say hes wired wrong than your just like all the other Canine Profilers.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I was gonna answer here but im not gonna.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

good didnt want you too.....i want someone to reply and say that a dog is wired like a dog. Ive been alpha rolling him since he was 10 weeks old, taking his food and toys away from him for no reason at all. putting him in the cage every night when i sleep, taking him for 3 hours of walks a day and at least once a day i bring him to the dog park. I took all the advice i got from everyone on this site and now i feel this is the last problem i have to ask about....my girl is freaking out cuz of my daughter and i said bla bla bla its food agression and you can fix it......i just need a few tips


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

try a trainer.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

If an alpha wolf kept his mouth shut long enough the whole pack would die with him.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

shoot you already know eanough why ask?


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Just want tips on how to fix it not opinions on the situation


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Phantom said:


> Didn't expect that from someone who moderates this site. For someone who takes pride in owning a dog I would have thought that you had at least heard of food aggression. This goes to show that you don't pay attention to any posts but your own. I'm looking for advice on how to solve my dogs food aggression problem and the only thing you can say is that my dog is wired wrong? Is that what you would say about an alpha wolf that killed a challenger? He was wired wrong?? Listen im just asking for advice to fix it. I don't want to euthanize my pup but if you say hes wired wrong than your just like all the other Canine Profilers.


I would have thought you had heard about dumb a$$ owners by now, guess not :hammer:

A 22 cal bullet will solve your problem unless you won't to spend over $100.00 with your vet :hammer:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Yea were even.......so you got ne advice my girl is ready to bring him to the humane society tomorrow. I told her dogs are dogs and has nothing to do with the breed but her sister keeps telling he pitbulls kill kids and shit so this doesn't really help me. Honestly the dog is sleeping right next to me and i dont know what to do for tomorrow. the girl wants the dog killed but i know its not the breed its just the way dogs are because they are pack animals so i need advice brotha...i was fuckin around with the drama its just that i live in a condo association in NH and everyone hes is a bunch of yuppies and they always tell me Pitbulls are fucked in the head or wired wrong and bla bla bla bla bla. i came here for advice not a fight with someone i dont know. Please help me and my dog


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I gave you my opinion , take it or leave it


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

There are people smarter than you on this website i hope. Peace.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

oofta seems like a hostile place, but ill try to keep it clean.

I think the reason you dog was said to be wired wrong is that over a hundred years these dogs have been bred to have AA and NOT HA, as humans are in the pit with them and a dog biter could not be accepted, they were almost always culled out. Hence a man biter being wired wrong, its just NOT their nature.

And if you are doing what you say you are on a regulare basis, this would also push towards a defective dog as obviously this alpha stuff you use isnt working.

Have you been gone alot lately, changed your daily routine or moved to a new place? Think about the small things, these things often are tramatic(sp) on a dog.

Have you tryed taking anything from him after his outburst?

It may not be a bad idea to go to the vet, atleast you can rule that out by going.

It may end up being something you have to deal with. Find what toys(rawhide) make him tick and dont give them to him, or maybe if hes crated, then give him those toys.

In the mean time, id avoid the raw hides(unless crated), id hate to see somthen happen tp one of the youngens.

you have had pits in the past, where they like this? Not all pits are bad dogs, the problem is half bred owners themselves breeding dogs for the wrong reason, and when you start to do that temperment goes anywhere on the chart. 

Do you have the breeders contact info? I would call them. Maybe get a new dog.

few ideas, not much but im tired.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm sure they are and I hope they help you out 

I'm just a dumb a$$ so to speak


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

damn, its 330 here in WI.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

4:32 here........................


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Half this thread will be erased by morning but I'ma post anyway. The fact is that something is wrong with YOU as a dog keeper if this is your fourth one that had had agression towards you. BTW, it's not even called food aggression, it's resource guarding, and Marty is very keen on this breed, he just had very little patience for someone like yourself. YOU are doing SOMETHING wrong, what that is, we'll never know. You messed up by giving that hide back, you need to start hand feeding..... You need to play alpha in your home before you can pull it on a dog, and you know what I mean. Try a beginner dog. Pit bulls don't act like normal dogs and a pit bull who acts aggressively is a dog that needs to be put down. the fact is that these dogs are not normal, they have been bred to love, and one who doesn't is a threat, they are to powerful to be otherwise. We really dont' want to be reading about how your dog attacked your kid and you never saw it coming..... get some help from a real trainer or find this dog a home wiht people who are very experienced with the breed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Phantom said:


> good didnt want you too.....i want someone to reply and say that a dog is wired like a dog. Ive been alpha rolling him since he was 10 weeks old, taking his food and toys away from him for no reason at all. putting him in the cage every night when i sleep, taking him for 3 hours of walks a day and at least once a day i bring him to the dog park. I took all the advice i got from everyone on this site and now i feel this is the last problem i have to ask about....my girl is freaking out cuz of my daughter and i said bla bla bla its food agression and you can fix it......i just need a few tips


Ya need to keep that dog away from the kid. Send it to a trainer who can work vigorously, one on one with it. There are some methods you could use, but the fact is that they take time, and having a young child around scares the crap outta PABT owners. If a dog is acting aggro, and you have a family to watch out for, be responsible and put your flesh first, not your pride. Resource guarding may or may not be worked out. BTW, if your girl takes him to the Humane society, he WILL be put down, that's part of the temperament test they put dogs throough before they will adopt them. Our more reputable members may seem to have an attitude, but lately we've been seeing people actin very irresponsible with their animals and to tell you the truth it's a little unnerving. Please seel a trainer, you wouldn't go to webMD to diagnose cancer would ya?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd prollie bite you too if yoiu pulled that crap with me.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

i agree reddoggy, phantom maybe you should try a cat if this is your 4th apbt. no animal deserves to be treated with disrespect, regardless of breed
sounds like you have trained him how you believe it will work, listening to opinions is how you learn not to make these mistakes..

i wish you luck with your dog


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

For real, we are into taking people in here and teaching what they ask, and reeducating them if needed, and we see the same attitude all the time, so just chill..... take it all in, admit that maybe you're not doing the right things here, and hop on CL and find a trainer then get to work.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

thats it.. you guys have helped me prob without even knowing..
by just reading your opinions has helped me a lot and not just with my pup, with my attitude.. 
i realised very quick that in taking in the opinions when things do happen you are more likely to be able to change the behaviour quite soon in trying different practises and even more so to deal with the situation before it happens.. 
its easy for anyone to say do this, do that but you have to think why and take that theory rather than getting frustrated with it..


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn I was gonna say go to *trunking* but I better not LOL


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

princess tanka said:


> thats it.. you guys have helped me prob without even knowing..
> by just reading your opinions has helped me a lot and not just with my pup, with my attitude..
> i realised very quick that in taking in the opinions when things do happen you are more likely to be able to change the behaviour quite soon in trying different practises and even more so to deal with the situation before it happens..
> its easy for anyone to say do this, do that but you have to think why and take that theory rather than getting frustrated with it..


Very admirable, and the reason I've been boosting your rep so early.... willingness to learn is such a rare quality these days.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Phantom said:


> Ive been alpha rolling him since he was 10 weeks old, taking his food and toys away from him for no reason at all.


Well your screwing up your dog yourself making an insecure animal.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*ditto*

:goodpost:


american_pit13 said:


> Well your screwing up your dog yourself making an insecure animal.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a serious thing to deal with. I don't know if you need and want that. I am sorry to tell you but a good APBT does not do that and your dog should not be bred (if you think to do so in the future). You just need to do what is right. I understand you may love your dog, but who are you supposed to protect? The dog or your family?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You can't just randomly take this things away and expect for him to like that stuff. You should be able to walk by when he is with the rawhide and drop a cookie or a treat so he associates you getting near him with a possitive experience. Think about it, if you are eating dinner and every time some dude comes by and tries to take your food, wouldn't you be on the offensive and react everytime that person walks by you when you are eating because you remember he is trying to take your food? Also, the alpha rolling doesn't really work if the dog doesnt respect you and you are just agitating the dog and from what it seems like he could progress into being HA. Resource guarding is a behavior that most dogs are hardwired with from their primal insticts just that some dogs are more unstable and more dominant than others and they over do it. Instead of using force and isolation with the dog, provide POSSITIVE associations with you or people being near him so he gets the point that nobody is going to take his rawhide away and if it happens you or your family owns the rawhide and he shouldn't act possesive of it.Get his thyroid checked and also get him checked for lymes disease in case there is another undergoing problem. Are you feedin him enough? If he is underfed he might always be hungry and anything that represents food might be an asset to him that he doesn't want to loose.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i agree with marty even more so after reading further into your posts. You've done everything in your power to assert dominance, and take on the leader roll with this dog. A dog that doesn't respond to that is a dog that is wired wrong...


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Call Ceaser Millian


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

phantom, your dog is not a wolf! and taking away his toys for no reason is a big part of your problem. you shouldn't use his crate as a form of punishment either. You will not be able to correct your dogs behavior until you correct your own. Stop with the alpha rolls and start teaching him the word "no". You'd be amazed at how well word commands work versus physical tactics. And learn to give more praise. He only wants to know he is loved and you treat him like "a common criminal" . He's acting out of the fear you have installed in him with your bad behavior.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Phantom said:


> good didnt want you too.....i want someone to reply and say that a dog is wired like a dog. Ive been alpha rolling him since he was 10 weeks old, taking his food and toys away from him for no reason at all. putting him in the cage every night when i sleep, taking him for 3 hours of walks a day and at least once a day i bring him to the dog park. I took all the advice i got from everyone on this site and now i feel this is the last problem i have to ask about....my girl is freaking out cuz of my daughter and i said bla bla bla its food agression and you can fix it......i just need a few tips


Here is a tip put down your dog and get a cat!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If the dog flats out acts like a guard dog and displays human agression then there is only one answer. If the dog acts like thise with the rawhide, then you need to think things through and change your mentallity the Cesar Millan stuff only works for a tv show, you need to read up on Ian Dunbar!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> If the dog flats out acts like a guard dog and displays human agression then there is only one answer. If the dog acts like thise with the rawhide, then you need to think things through and change your mentallity the Cesar Millan stuff only works for a tv show, you need to read up on Ian Dunbar!


Since you posted this in regards to my post, I should fill you in a little, I just posted call Cesar Millan just to say it you know a little LOL. As another side note for you after using his methods my dog is actually a well trained dog, and I've also been able to correct our Lab, so yeah!!! I like Cesar's methods and they have worked for me. As far as Ian Dunbar goes have no need to read about him.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> phantom, your dog is not a wolf! and taking away his toys for no reason is a big part of your problem. you shouldn't use his crate as a form of punishment either. You will not be able to correct your dogs behavior until you correct your own. Stop with the alpha rolls and start teaching him the word "no". You'd be amazed at how well word commands work versus physical tactics. And learn to give more praise. He only wants to know he is loved and you treat him like "a common criminal" . He's acting out of the fear you have installed in him with your bad behavior.


BEST POST OF THE THREAD GOES TO YOU!

Hey Phantom check this out, the next step, let me guess, you aren't gonna let him have his food because he's a bad dog right? Youre walking a thin line doin all this wanna be dog whisperer s*** and you wonder why FOUR... not one, two or three *BUT FOUR *dogs HATE you.

I thought my boy was unsound, but really he's just a little soft, and I work every day with him for him to gain confidence, and I see progress week to week. If a dog is already displaying overly submissive, cowaring behavior, why the **** would you physically correct the dog?

What you need to do is tune into something besides that stupid dog whisperer crap and spend some time laughing, having a GOOD time with your dogs. If you treat them this way, I fear any child, woman, cat, horse, ANY living breathing under your roof will feel the same way.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Phantom, I did not get to read the original posts but I have read it thru til now, PLEASE listen to what these people are telling you, drop with the macho act and LOVE your dog. He is asking you for guidance and you are trying to scare the crap outta him. I agree with roseanthorns and Staffy Daddy. You need to LISTEN to what people tell you, you came here to seek advice on how to correct the problem and you don't want to listen to anyone, your dog and yourself will be a statistic on the news and make BSL even harder for the rest of us respnosible owners. If you care about yourself, the people (especially the little girl) and this dog, do yourself a favor, SHUT UP, SIT DOWN, HOLD ON, and LISTEN!!!!!!!! 

Or put the dog to sleep and never own another animal.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Ya need to keep that dog away from the kid. Send it to a trainer who can work vigorously, one on one with it. There are some methods you could use, but the fact is that they take time, and having a young child around scares the crap outta PABT owners. If a dog is acting aggro, and you have a family to watch out for, be responsible and put your flesh first, not your pride. Resource guarding may or may not be worked out. BTW, if your girl takes him to the Humane society, he WILL be put down, that's part of the temperament test they put dogs throough before they will adopt them. Our more reputable members may seem to have an attitude, but lately we've been seeing people actin very irresponsible with their animals and to tell you the truth it's a little unnerving. Please seel a trainer, you wouldn't go to webMD to diagnose cancer would ya?


a professional trainer with experience with the breed, a vet... or the big sleep

those are pretty much your only options. HA is highly undesirable and should be put down


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You didn't say how old the dog is or maybe my A D D kickd in and I can't remember ... I'm not as knowledgeable as the moderators breed specific ...I'm new here and came here to learn or relearn things I've forgotten ... but have had pits all my life ... I've had to put 2 down for major HA ... years ago ... anyway I know when I got this pup in Nov I was in no shape to teach him correctly after losing my best guy ... I screwed him up the first 4mos of his life he did show food agression only with meat ... I immediately realized I HAVE TO BE RETRAINED sometimes obedience training is more training the person then the dog ... if the dogs still a pup you might have a chance with Professional TRAINING ... I'm not beating on you but sometimes its US who do them the injustice and create bad behavior ... praise your dog for the good things spend quality time and yes hand feed ... the word NO in my apt is gospel here and he's not allowed to eat til he heres his command ... pleas seek professional help and if that doesnt work do what is right for the sake of the children and the Honor of the breed ... we have enough A/holes screwing it up for us that love and work hard to understand them and want to show people they are NOT bad dogs ...

Now my boy even tries sharing his meat with me YUCK will literally try to put it in my mouth so damn gross and praise him for that, my kids and my gdaughter whos is only 3 yrs ol ... he will bring his meat to her and drop it at her feet ... 

any way good luck and please do whats right ...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Phantom if you didn't want to listen to what anyone had to say, then you obviously came to the wrong place. everyone here really likes to voice their opinions and i can guarantee that most of the members on this site have been owning this breed for far longer than yourself. maybe you should think back to when your dog developed food aggression. maybe it's because you're ... how did you put it? you "take his food and toys away for no reason"..... um... anyone else seeing how this is completely not smart? he thinks you're going to take it away and not give it back, probably.

bottom line: he shouldn't have bitten you. HA is not an acceptable thing in this breed, or any breed in my opinion. put him down and don't get another pit. dont get another dog period.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Since you posted this in regards to my post, I should fill you in a little, I just posted call Cesar Millan just to say it you know a little LOL. As another side note for you after using his methods my dog is actually a well trained dog, and I've also been able to correct our Lab, so yeah!!! I like Cesar's methods and they have worked for me. As far as Ian Dunbar goes have no need to read about him.


I know you were joking, but since this dude was alpha rolling the dog out of control I figured he was doing it because he saw the show lol Ceasr's awesome when it comes to reading a dogs body language and not personafying dogs and setting boundaries. I just dont like the alpha rolling, throat grabbing, rib kicking that he does.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

ME neither Dave ... my husband tried that mess with my boy and I totally flipped havin problems wit that crap but thats a different thread maybe the men can help me with or should I Euthie him? the man not the dog ... other wise yea Cesar !


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I roll my dog, not because of watching the show, but I learned early on that exposing the underside of their body is showing submission. I don't do it often at all, maybe once a month if my dog is "testing" me. Actually, Jaime does it a bit more because Chino defies her authority a little more. 

It's not about breaking your dogs spirit. It's about being alpha at all times, but just like in a human household, love and caring have to be there. If you can't have a good time with your dog, especially with such a high energy breed, and you can't dedicate a little more time to find the real cause for this behavior, then I'm sorry but you shouldn't own ANY dog. Let alone this one. 

The more and more I go back and read the less I think your dog is inheritantly HA and the more I believe you reassure his fearful behavior. Our dogs look up to us for acknowledgement and if you react like this, any reaction is better than no reaction. So guess what, until you quit fighting fire with fire, you're gonna keep endangering yourself and your family. IMO you should have the dog evaluated, and rehomed if he is truly sound. 

This is more towards human relationships but you don't have to beat your wife to abuse her.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hevent read through everything but i would take advice from these ppl! an apbt should nbot be agressive to people point blank period! unless ofcourse given a damn good reason to be agressive that is. food agression is no excuse for an apbt...if your apbt is food agressive and has bitten i would assume one of two things or two of two things. #1 your dog could have been poorly bred.#2 you didnt raise your dog correctly. those are the only reasons i can think of for an apbt being agressive. no your apbt is not a wolf. and as a trainer i can tell you rolling a dog usually only damadges owner/dog relationships instead of fixing them. there are a number of things you could have done to practice your leader ship without getting physical. these are thick headed dogs and i would not reccomend rolling an apbt to anyone. sorry to hear about your situation it is very unfortunate. with other breeds i would suggest going to see a trainer that works specifically with reactive dogs. but with apbts i am a bit old fashion and a firm believe that an apbt should never bite a human unless given a good reason. and an apbt that bites should be put to sleep. it is sad but people agression was never meant tto be in this breed. i have heard back in the day apbts would be killed if they ever bit anyone so they could never harm anyone again or be bred to pass on agression. Dog agression is common in this breed and you could say it is acceptable but there is no room for people agression. . this is a fantastic breed no dount about it! but you will run into a bad egg...just keep in mind there is ALWAYS a reason for a bite!!!! i do not know if you plan on getting another dog or have another dog but if you do please pm me if you want very good ways to practice your leader ship over a dog!!!! again i would not reccomend ever rolling. rolling is for compulsion trainers. i have little to no respect for them. mostly because applying techniques such as rolling is a very tricky thing if you want it to be done correctly without damadging the dogs view of the owner. very few compulsion trainers succesfully train dogs without making them fearful or even more agressive.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I know you were joking, but since this dude was alpha rolling the dog out of control I figured he was doing it because he saw the show lol Ceasr's awesome when it comes to reading a dogs body language and not personafying dogs and setting boundaries. I just dont like the alpha rolling, throat grabbing, rib kicking that he does.


I know my reply was kind of sarcastic, so I apologize, just got the wrong impression by your post thats all.

You can definitely take those methods you listed to far, and thats probably why the persons dog is unstable. I think I read somewhere in this thread this is his/her 3rd or 4th dog so something is not right.

If I was this person I would give my dog up for adoption, an adoption facility that would train him correctly and maybe give this a dog a new home. Then I would never get a pit bull again, maybe a different breed.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

again PLEASE listent ot he advice being given in this thread and with that I'm done, I hope for the pup and the little girl's sake you fix this situation


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think any dog can present that behavior, I mean any breed is likely to act like that. My chi used to growl at Bernie anytime he walked by when he was eating, Bernie and Peanut eat next each other now and neither one looks at each other while this happens. After Bernie devours the food he leaves the kitchen and sits and waits for peanut's left overs. My chi guards his toys a little bit with Bernie but I quickly correct him out of it and he is getting much better. Althought a 5 pound dog is a diff deal than a 50 pound dog doing that lol


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

if you know your dog is ha why in the h*ll would you even want to take the chance on letting it bite your daughter,or anyone else for that matter.i know this is a hard decision for you,i just went through it a few months ago myself after one of mine bit my 5 yr old.but these people on here are telling you the truth.your dog is wired wrong they are not bred to be ha.if you choose to keep it there after it being aggressive towards you then you are stupid.a child isnt going to understand "leave him alone while hes chewing on his rawhide"children are curious,and you as a parent have a obligation to your child to protect her.just my opinion..take it for what its worth....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Phantom said:


> good didnt want you too.....i want someone to reply and say that a dog is wired like a dog. Ive been alpha rolling him since he was 10 weeks old, taking his food and toys away from him for no reason at all. putting him in the cage every night when i sleep, taking him for 3 hours of walks a day and at least once a day i bring him to the dog park. I took all the advice i got from everyone on this site and now i feel this is the last problem i have to ask about....my girl is freaking out cuz of my daughter and i said bla bla bla its food agression and you can fix it......i just need a few tips


Why would you take food and toys away for no reason? I think the AC should be called on you because you obviously don't know how to treat a dog. You probably threw the dog across the room for peeing on the floor.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I have to say, it sounds like phantom is taking some common training methods and just pushing them too far......for example, in my house our dogs are often told to "drop" a toy or treat for us, we will stick our hands in the dog food while they are eating or simply make them stop chewing that bone or eating for a moment. They get a TON of praise and love and are given back the toy/treat/food. By doing this, they have learned bite inhibition and that the humans are in charge. None of my dogs have ever been fearful and I have been using these methods my whole life. My dogs trust me and know that I can give and take away. We also do rolls in our house but a roll should not be a violent action and a dog should not only ever have to give belly when they are "bad".

As for kids, if the kids are always taking the dog's toys/treats etc and you have not trained the kids and the dogs to be together, expect growling and stuff. You have to train the kids as much if not more than the dog. 

Bottom line, IMO, either find a reputable trainer who will train YOU and the dog or put the dog down before you become a statistic. Remember also that people on here get upset because ultimately when a pittie/bully owner is irresponsible EVERYONE pays.........the dog(s), the kid(s) and everyone who owns one of these dogs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You're arguing with a dog. (that makes you an idiot) You're no alpha, you're a pain in his @ss. The dog has zero respect for you. You want to wise up and get some advice or come here and do the same thing? I can see the pattern in your behavior already. Better get your mind right. It's all up to you.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Very admirable, and the reason I've been boosting your rep so early.... willingness to learn is such a rare quality these days.


thankyou its a long process but def worth doing it the right way.
tanka is only 12 weeks, i work fulltime but i make every effort for her and everyone i know is amazed with how much she knows.
she sits, she stays, she settles and and most of all she sits and doesnt beg for her food, (there are more but they are not as solid yet)
so i know its working and we start puppy school tonight.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Phantom, I did not get to read the original posts but I have read it thru til now, PLEASE listen to what these people are telling you, drop with the macho act and LOVE your dog. He is asking you for guidance and you are trying to scare the crap outta him. I agree with roseanthorns and Staffy Daddy. You need to LISTEN to what people tell you, you came here to seek advice on how to correct the problem and you don't want to listen to anyone, your dog and yourself will be a statistic on the news and make BSL even harder for the rest of us respnosible owners. If you care about yourself, the people (especially the little girl) and this dog, do yourself a favor, SHUT UP, SIT DOWN, HOLD ON, and LISTEN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Or put the dog to sleep and never own another animal.


:goodpost:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Your dog isnt a wolf, its a domesticated dog. You are not the alpha, your annoying to him, he snapped because he is used to you taking his things for no reason and hes prob. tired of it. I would be. And the alpha roll doesnt work! Why would you want to risk your kids and the reputation of this breed. Put him down and dont own another obviously this one and three others havent worked out for you. And somebody said to get a cat, I disagree you should get a fish. You seem to want to be in control and dominate and a cat would not fit that.. just get a fish, put down the dog.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age.....i signed him up for behavioral classes and read alot of information on food agression thanks for all the posts ill be fine....and for all the people who said put him down your idiots.....and this is the only thing he acts up with is the rawhide hes never done it with ne thing else....and yesterday was the first time ive ever given him ne kind of hide or ne thing like it..and that the vet said is the reason why he did that....ive neverr had ne problems with him only this...now i just need to fix it not kill him...thanks for all the replys


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

well phantom why dont you have the other 4 dogs now?

and you are still not listening!!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Phantom said:


> If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age.....i signed him up for behavioral classes and read alot of information on food agression thanks for all the posts ill be fine....and for all the people who said put him down your idiots.....and this is the only thing he acts up with is the rawhide hes never done it with ne thing else....and yesterday was the first time ive ever given him ne kind of hide or ne thing like it..and that the vet said is the reason why he did that....ive neverr had ne problems with him only this...now i just need to fix it not kill him...thanks for all the replys


I think you are heading down a road we will be hearing in the media in the future. Dog mauls daughter because he wouldn't listen to the advise he asked for. Good luck

P.S. YOU ARE AN IDIOT FOR WANTING TO KEEP YOUR DOG OVER THE SAFETY OF YOUR DAUGHTER!!!


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

:goodpost:



Sadie's Dad said:


> I think you are heading down a road we will be hearing in the media in the future. Dog mauls daughter because he wouldn't listen to the advise he asked for. Good luck
> 
> P.S. YOU ARE AN IDIOT FOR WANTING TO KEEP YOUR DOG OVER THE SAFETY OF YOUR DAUGHTER!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:


princess tanka said:


> :goodpost:


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Phantom said:


> If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age.....i signed him up for behavioral classes and read alot of information on food agression thanks for all the posts ill be fine....and for all the people who said put him down your idiots.....and this is the only thing he acts up with is the rawhide hes never done it with ne thing else....and yesterday was the first time ive ever given him ne kind of hide or ne thing like it..and that the vet said is the reason why he did that....ive neverr had ne problems with him only this...now i just need to fix it not kill him...thanks for all the replys


I have been down your road a time before, when people tell you to put the dog down is because they are giving you advice from their experience. There is no need to lie to your self or your family, a true American Pitbull Terrier should never, ever, display human agression. This is un undesirable trait and anyone that has experience with the breed will tell you to put the dog down. At 12 weeks old this dog is showing the beginning of a bad bahvior towards his family.

Since you like the whole theory of the Wolf and alpha rolling, think about this, the alpha wolf gets to eat before any of the lower rank members in the pack. If any of the other members of the pack go near the alpha while he is eating he will show his teeth warning them get the hell away or they will get hurt. If we utilize this imagery, your 12 week old pup is enjoying the kill and he sees you as a lower ranked member of the pack and is warning you to get lost or he will bite your ass for threatning to steal his meal, got it?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I will not touch this trainwreck except to say that any APBT (or any dog, period) in my household that lays teeth in a human without extreme cause has signed their own death warrant. No trial or jury; I'm the judge and its straight to execution. I've seen some promising and beautiful young dogs put down for less than that, and I'll never understand why people cling to this ideal that they must keep their dog alive at all costs, screw the liability or any safety issues involved, including the issue of whether or not a biting dog is truly a happy animal.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

:goodpost:



bahamutt99 said:


> I will not touch this trainwreck except to say that any APBT (or any dog, period) in my household that lays teeth in a human without extreme cause has signed their own death warrant. No trial or jury; I'm the judge and its straight to execution. I've seen some promising and beautiful young dogs put down for less than that, and I'll never understand why people cling to this ideal that they must keep their dog alive at all costs, screw the liability or any safety issues involved, including the issue of whether or not a biting dog is truly a happy animal.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Since you like the whole theory of the Wolf and alpha rolling, think about this, the alpha wolf gets to eat before any of the lower rank members in the pack. If any of the other members of the pack go near the alpha while he is eating he will show his teeth warning them to get the hell away or they will get hurt. If we utilize this imagery, your 12 week old pup is enjoying the kill and he sees you as a lower ranked member of the pack and is warning you to get lost or he will bite your ass for threatening to steal his meal, got it?


:goodpost: we must watch the same discovery programs! LOL


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

thats just stupid doin that to your dog u shouldnt even own one and thats all ima say on that cuz ill get the ban stick if i keep goin


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Phantom said:


> If most of the people who posted on this knew how to read they would have read where i said ive had four pits and none of them did any thing like this i had them all until i had to put them down because old age.....i signed him up for behavioral classes and read alot of information on food agression thanks for all the posts ill be fine....and for all the people who said put him down your idiots.....and this is the only thing he acts up with is the rawhide hes never done it with ne thing else....and yesterday was the first time ive ever given him ne kind of hide or ne thing like it..and that the vet said is the reason why he did that....ive neverr had ne problems with him only this...now i just need to fix it not kill him...thanks for all the replys


If a pit ever displayed HA it was excuted, not "oh we can save him, he only bites with a bone in his mouth" thats the stupidest mess ive ever heard. I feel sorry for your daughter and your dog. You have no business owning this breed.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I think you are heading down a road we will be hearing in the media in the future. Dog mauls daughter because he wouldn't listen to the advise he asked for. Good luck
> 
> P.S. YOU ARE AN IDIOT FOR WANTING TO KEEP YOUR DOG OVER THE SAFETY OF YOUR DAUGHTER!!!


A FREAKIN MEN!!!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

it sounds as though it is pointless to preach to this man.he has his ears closed,and his blinders on.he isnt going to put his phycho dog down,so we need to all just pray to the good lord that he protects that baby that is in his house.it might not happen today or even tomorrow,but it will happen,we know all too well whats going to happen.this is the perfect example of why some people should not own animals PERIOD


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have never had to use it but I like the idea of this site. It's called No Free Lunch.
Pet Pitbull no free lunch
It is a non confrontational dominance program. Which is good because alpha rolling if you are not shown how to do it properly(work with a professional trainer on that) is seen as a sort of challenge and your dog might bite you eventually just for trying it if he thinks he can get away with it.

Here's a little part of the site. Just to give you a taste. You really should read through it all though.
Rule one

1)�� Avoid confrontation. If your dog is aggressive to you, it is vital for the success of the program that you avoid confrontation. If the dog is continually put into situations in which it feels the need to defend itself, aggression becomes a learned behavior.

Example: If your dog attempts to guard a rawhide chew and you back away, what does the dog learn? It�s learned that aggression works. If it wants you to back off, all it has to do is growl. -- If your dog guards these things, simply remove them from its diet all together.

I also want to add.
The kids and dog should be kept separate till your 1000000% positive he won't snap at or bite them. I have gotten bitten before so I know first hand how much it sucks.

Someone already mentioned him but I will do it again. Ian Dunbar has books and videos that are great too.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Dude! DONT GIVE YOUR DOG A RAWHIDE!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> again PLEASE listent ot he advice being given in this thread and with that I'm done, I hope for the pup and the little girl's sake you fix this situation


thats all that needs to be said babe


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice ill visit that site....its kinda funny cuz the alpha rolling advice i got was from this site when i first got him....i dont beat my dog or tease him i guess i was misinformed. i was told to alpha roll him when ever he acts up and do it a couple times a day for no reason just so he keeps it in his head that im boss and always have everyone in the house around me while i do it. i have never hit my dog even once. i was also told on this website to take his toys and food away from him for no reason while hes eating or playing to let him know that nothing belongs to him and everything is mine.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

The alpha roll can be very effective if done right. But it's a bluff, a threat, not something you constantly apply. After a few too many times he's going to realize that you will go no farther than the threat. That's why he does not respect you. 
If you wanna be "alpha dog", you gotta learn how to do it. Your dog will catch the most subtle of weaknesses in your leadership. Constantly rolling him is going to appear insane to a dog and he's eventually going to try and cull _you_ from _his_ pack.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

dude if your dog bites you just bite him back and alpha roll together and share a rawhide hahahah ....lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I still don't understand WHY you are NOT listening to these people, so you signed the dog up for classes, and that makes it ok that he has bitten you or the child. What are you gonna do when he rips her face off cause she got to close when he had a rawhide or even a certain toy? Your g/f is right and that dog needs a serious attitude adjustment, I am telling as a mother, aunt, and a nanny for many years, if ANY dog in MY household, APBT or not, EVER laid it's teeth on me or one of the kids that is here, I would take it in the back yard and shoot it myself with tears in my eyes. There is NO and I reapeat NO call for a dog to attack you or anyone for that matter unless being abused or threatened in some manner and your dog obviously feels that way. PLEASE do the right thing.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

redog said:


> Dude! DONT GIVE YOUR DOG A RAWHIDE!


I was so upset about the bite/growling I forgot to put my usual rant and rawhides causing obstructions!! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Phantom came here for help; so let's help him. Yes his current tactics are not optimal, but everyone can change and improve. His first three dogs were NOT aggresive and he put them down after old age took away from a good life. Now for PHANTOM, the first time your dog snaps at you or any human should be the last time. Obviously you are not going to put down your dog. So you need to learn to change your training tactics. Praise for all good deeds to the point of over praising. Corrections need to be immediatley after a wrong doing. NO MORE RAW HIDES! hand feed your dog to show him you are his provider and he can trust you to take care of him. get some testing done (sorry if you did that i may have missed it). Go to a professional trainer who has experience with the breed and one that can show you referals. You DO need help to change your ways. Most on this site are very knowledgable and you should listen to them. Love your dog, treat him as a dog and not a human, and by all means if he ever snaps at you or another human again, PLEASE for the better of the breed put him down. i hope i helped.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just hope you can listen to exerianced peo[le and make the right choice for the breed and your family. good luck on your endevors what ever you do.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

wilcher said:


> Phantom came here for help; so let's help him. Yes his current tactics are not optimal, but everyone can change and improve. His first three dogs were NOT aggresive and he put them down after old age took away from a good life. Now for PHANTOM, the first time your dog snaps at you or any human should be the last time. Obviously you are not going to put down your dog. So you need to learn to change your training tactics. Praise for all good deeds to the point of over praising. Corrections need to be immediatley after a wrong doing. NO MORE RAW HIDES! hand feed your dog to show him you are his provider and he can trust you to take care of him. get some testing done (sorry if you did that i may have missed it). Go to a professional trainer who has experience with the breed and one that can show you referals. You DO need help to change your ways. Most on this site are very knowledgable and you should listen to them. Love your dog, treat him as a dog and not a human, and by all means if he ever snaps at you or another human again, PLEASE for the better of the breed put him down. i hope i helped.


Good post.

People on here are harsh when it comes to talking to people who don't want to open their eyes and ears. A lot of statements made probably come off as spiteful or hateful, but when someone with years of experience tells you about the situation our inquiring on, its YOUR job to listen. that is, if you want any changes to come about.

Respect. I know maybe everyone has talked AT you instead of to you, but the thing we see lacking is respect for your dog. Every dog is different, and it's not productive to base your techniques from one show. I admit to saying in some posts that rolling a dog is a good technique, but maybe I should have restated it like Buzhunter. It really is a bluff, and should only be used when the pup is showing excessive dominance during earlier development. That is when it's really important to establish boundaries.

You cannot get physical with dogs. Dogs don't understand why we put our hands on them for discipline, it only instills fear and aggression can come from that too. You dog does not have food aggression, your dog has become fearful during feeding time, or while you give him "treats" to chew on. Rawhide can break off and cause bloat, or it can expand and cause a blockage, ultimately causing bloat too. this is important to know when you own a deep chested dog. A bully, an ast are more prone to this than a smaller game bred apbt, but it is a precaution you should take with any bully breed.

How much exercise does your dog get? I know at times when I am not able to provide the same amount of exercise for my dog, I see slight changes in behavior, because a dog CAn become frustrated with the absence of something to do. The more you work with your dog, and the more you praise it, the more it will gain confidence and trust in you. Right now you're at a point where the dog could snap at you because it is FEARFUL. That's one of the primary reasons why dogs attack. Extreme provocation or fear. I

If you don't plan on putting the dog down, which I know is hard, but the best path to take when you consider your family's well being, then you are allowing a liability to roam in your house, and it could be tomorrow the next time it lashes out. You have to understand that because of your actions, you have created behavioral issues with this dog, and even if it is sound, you have pushed your "authority" to a point where it no longer seeks out your affection or your approval. These dogs are all about that. When your dog loses that trust in you, you might as well expect the worst.

Get your dog to a vet, check for ailments, and have a temperament test performed by a qualified individual, to rule out human aggression. If it is fearful aggression you may have to have a trainer come to your home to survey your interactions with your dog. You will also need to learn more about body language, because most owners and handlers that were bit (not from an HA dog)) was because they were not focusing on body language, or not reading it correctly. It is very unusual for these dogs to attack, so it's imperative that you learn to read your dog's signals better.

Praise praise praise. At this point, your life should revolve around positive reinforcement. to be honest with you, most of the people I see and hear that are too rough with their dogs often have other issues that they need to work out themselves, and until you feel like you can calmly interact with the dog, then you need to avoid anything that could cause another incident. Once you have learned warning signs, you can ignore certain behavior and praise everything that is a wanted, desired behavior.

Be consistent when you make your new routine. Do not take matters into your own hands. Let an experienced trainer help you with methods, because every dog is different.

Hope that helps, sorry about this thread blowing up at you, but it's never easy to admit youre wrong. Hopefully the situation improves, for your sake, the dogs sake, and most importantly, your child.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> dude if your dog bites you just bite him back and alpha roll together and share a rawhide hahahah ....lol


That made me laugh so much I spat my dinner onto my macbook :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> That made me laugh so much I spat my dinner onto my macbook :rofl:


i didn't see that one that is funny.:hammer::rofl:


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya this isnt a joke. To be honest with everyone i cant believe how much information i have learned in the last three days. Just to update anyone that didnt know.
1: im bringing him to a behavior specialist and will update everyone on what happens.
2: I exercise him quite a bit 6 walks a day and one walk which me and my gf alternate every other day for 45 minutes.
3: If the doctor believes i should put him down i will with out question. 
4: I want to get a professional opinion before i make a mistake.
I would never put my family in jeopardy for a house pet. 
The doctor said she deals with resource guarding on a weekly basis its basically her job but she said 98% of the time the dog is not actually close enough to the person to bite them. basically they just snap so the person brings them to her to help fix the situation. had the person been close enough they would have gotten bit.
I'll admit i was ignorant when i first came on here but now after seeing all these posts and more than a thousand veiws on this post my perspective has changed and im ready to learn from people know a great deal more than i do.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Phantom said:


> Ya this isnt a joke. To be honest with everyone i cant believe how much information i have learned in the last three days. Just to update anyone that didnt know.
> 1: im bringing him to a behavior specialist and will update everyone on what happens.
> 2: I exercise him quite a bit 6 walks a day and one walk which me and my gf alternate every other day for 45 minutes.
> 3: If the doctor believes i should put him down i will with out question.
> ...


That seems better.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im glad you are coming around!


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

:woof: much better :clap:



PBN said:


> That seems better.


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> That made me laugh so much I spat my dinner onto my macbook :rofl:


sorry about that i hope it was easy to clean up...


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

Phantom said:


> Ya this isnt a joke. To be honest with everyone i cant believe how much information i have learned in the last three days. Just to update anyone that didnt know.
> 1: im bringing him to a behavior specialist and will update everyone on what happens.
> 2: I exercise him quite a bit 6 walks a day and one walk which me and my gf alternate every other day for 45 minutes.
> 3: If the doctor believes i should put him down i will with out question.
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

this dog should be euthinized,and you should own a cat or maybe nothing at all,ya sound like ya need to go to[dog] school for a while personally[or the equivalent there of].,and never own a pitbull for Christ sake.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*alpha roll!*

I dont know if this is gonna make a damn bit of sense but in my mind,the alpha roll is only going to work on a dog that dosent need it done anyway,a dog that will back down while rolling over on its back & exposing its vunurable underbelly is a subordinate,a omega or whatever its called,a "NOT A ALPHA DOG"[Justin Timberlake,lol,j/k] and it dosent need to be dominated as such:hammer:.
A alpha dog when challenged fights back and the idiot partaking in this misguided act is opening them selfs up to a serious mauling,[on a side not]i always laugh when people say they'll kick any dogs @ss,oh yeah?alpha roll a friggen full grown male rottie with a correct temperament,ha,no thanks,then again I'm not as man as some of you on here and I'm not gonna play like i am like some INTERNET warrior.
Ive been attacked by a dog,and Ive witnessed it happen and its no fun and very,very violent,and if you keep a dog with the potential to do so to others and your not a professional or have some reason for such protection i dont know,maybe you dont need a dog,climb a mountain or something,and if the dog is attacking out of fear,then its a cull and a cur and thats the worst trait any apbt can display.
I love my dog mongo,but i dont roll him on his belly,he dosent like it,and if he was to react to another person doing it things would get ugly.
its a bad technique all around,one of the negative effects of the popularity of Cesar Milan,the alpha roll is like the nu vet supplements or the designer dog.some modern day b.s for the ignorant public to feast on.
I'm sure its been said but dogs aren't people and people aren't dogs and damn sure ain't wolves,what a mixed up society,no wonder its in the [email protected]


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Raybeez said:


> sorry about that i hope it was easy to clean up...


No problem bro, i was still giggling about an hour later. It cleaned up fine.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Last time I said this I got a warning, but it's how I feel. I'd alpha roll a bullet in the dogs head. I got zero use for a dog I even have to worry about biting me or anyone other than an attacker. I've never had a food aggressive dog though, pit bull or other. One of the first things I ever do with a pup is mess with them when they are eating. It's definitely one of the easiest things to avoid in dog ownership.


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

hold up guys, some of this post is missing and yes phantom did the wrong thing and was very rude, but if start this thread from the start i think you will see he has changed his tune a little so lets see how he goes??


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

being alpha isnt taken by pinning or any of that stuff but its something that is earned andits not a 10 second act untill u let the dog up....its 24/7....the dog mite listen for a second while pinned phantom but one day ur dog mite fight back


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

princess tanka said:


> hold up guys, some of this post is missing and yes phantom did the wrong thing and was very rude, but if start this thread from the start i think you will see he has changed his tune a little so lets see how he goes??


Yeah, I agree. This thread should be closed to prevent further insult, IMO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah as trainer I can give some advice on the forum but you are better off going to a trainer in your area. Doing an alpha roll like that will get you bite in the face and the dog put down. There are many ways to handle FA and that is not one I would recommend. alpha rolls can play apart in training but for FA you are asking to get seriously bit.
A dog behaviorist or trainer will be able to asses the situation and work on the problem. With things that get this serious any advise on a forum can lead to you getting bit. That is why doing what your doing is the best way to go. Let a professional help.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Last time I said this I got a warning, but it's how I feel. I'd alpha roll a bullet in the dogs head. I got zero use for a dog I even have to worry about biting me or anyone other than an attacker. I've never had a food aggressive dog though, pit bull or other. One of the first things I ever do with a pup is mess with them when they are eating. It's definitely one of the easiest things to avoid in dog ownership.


Get a golden retriever if you dont want a dog that needs alot of attention


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You just don't stop do you, I had a dream last night that I was gonna be banned from here and you might just be the reason. OFK is right NO dog should ever and I repeat EVER put it's teeth on you or ANY me,ber of your household. Please take the advice from the people on this board, I would hope that you would have learned something by now but it seems you still don't want the help being given, some in this thread have even halfway stuck up for you and you still have to be ugly and tell them to get a golden retreiver, gawd I am just amazed at your stupidity about this whole situation. It's like you WANT the dog to fail, so yu can be a statistic or the little girl and your dog will be cause you _WILL NOT_ *LISTEN*. If you arenot going to help this situation then don't reply here til you have some GOOD news


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*OK IM REALLY TIRED OF THIS THREAD*

I just need three "Ayes" and it's closed.

Look.. My view is... Phantom, you have more learning to do then I think you will know what to do with, but if you really truly want to understand what's going on, seek the advice of a professional, like Lisa (perfomance kennels) and so many others have stated.

I HAVE seen a different tune sung and you do seem more willing to take in information. AS LONG AS HE'S LEARNING I THINK WE SHOULD EASE UP on the situation, because if you don't learn you don't learn, but you know if this happens again and you come to us the response will be even nastier.

consider this a lesson, and do SOMETHING about it. Don't take annything into your own hands for now, you are still learning and you need to concentrate on that first, well after getting your dog evaluated or put down.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Phantom not all dogs react the same. give your dog the oppurtunity to be the best he can be.
OZ just close it down


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

redog said:


> Phantom not all dogs react the same. give your dog the oppurtunity to be the best he can be.
> OZ just close it down


Wonderful last words. Thread closed.


----------

